# Beyma 8G40 vs BEYMA 8P300Fe/N



## enigma (Jul 5, 2008)

Beyma Speakers - Beyma 8G40 speaker - Beyma 8G40 500 watt 8" speaker for all bass applications. Beyma 8G40 bass speaker and other Beyma 8" speakers here.

Vs

Beyma Speakers - Beyma 8P300Fe/N speaker - Beyma 8P300Fe/N 600 watt 8" speaker for all bass applications. Beyma 8P300Fe/N bass speaker and other Beyma 8" speakers here. Beyma 8P300Fe

In open fiberglassed kick panels, would I honestly notice a difference between the two? I have a pair of ES Full body Pro Horns and was looking to pull the trigger on a set of these to pair with them. I have a pair of JBL 2118h but one needs a recone and wanted to try something different.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

g40 . It's better than the 2118 IMO I own both . The 2118 really shines from 1k to 2k IMO , with big horns you'll not be using it up there. The g40 is so smooth and clear at 160-1k. It's perfect with a car horn. 

The 300 is better under 80hz, the trade off isn't worth it . 
The g40 has the smoothest vocals I've ever heard from a 8". Or honestly out of any driver I have ever heard. 

It's very good.


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

oabeieo said:


> g40 . It's better than the 2118 IMO I own both . The 2118 really shines from 1k to 2k IMO , with big horns you'll not be using it up there. The g40 is so smooth and clear at 160-1k. It's perfect with a car horn.
> 
> The 300 is better under 80hz, the trade off isn't worth it .
> The g40 has the smoothest vocals I've ever heard from a 8". Or honestly out of any driver I have ever heard.
> ...


How high up do you run these drivers?


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

1fishman said:


> How high up do you run these drivers?


I run either the g40 or the 2118 usually to 1.6k , some minor lobing up there , no break up modes tho. 

I use minihorns tho also, IMO the g40 is better suited with a full size horn 

But to each there own right ? The 2118 is still a amazing speaker in every respect


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

oabeieo said:


> I run either the g40 or the 2118 usually to 1.6k , some minor lobing up there , no break up modes tho.
> 
> I use minihorns tho also, IMO the g40 is better suited with a full size horn
> 
> But to each there own right ? The 2118 is still a amazing speaker in every respect


Good to know thanks


----------



## enigma (Jul 5, 2008)

oabeieo said:


> g40 . It's better than the 2118 IMO I own both . The 2118 really shines from 1k to 2k IMO , with big horns you'll not be using it up there. The g40 is so smooth and clear at 160-1k. It's perfect with a car horn.
> 
> The 300 is better under 80hz, the trade off isn't worth it .
> The g40 has the smoothest vocals I've ever heard from a 8". Or honestly out of any driver I have ever heard.
> ...





oabeieo said:


> I run either the g40 or the 2118 usually to 1.6k , some minor lobing up there , no break up modes tho.
> 
> I use minihorns tho also, IMO the g40 is better suited with a full size horn
> 
> But to each there own right ? The 2118 is still a amazing speaker in every respect



Ive heard such good things about the G40s from several people, its got me curious....I do like the additional power handling of the 300s though, and if they perform a bit better down low thats a plus too, my IB substage doesnt like much above 50hz lol


And thats the thing, I really like the JBLs, sound amazing, but seems like they sound better at a higher crossover point than my full body horns allow. (ive tested them up to 2k, but I run my horns at 1.25khz and prefer similar crossover points)


Interesting to know though, thanks for the info


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

How's the midbass on the g40?


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Well, again, the 300 will get a bit better response from 60-125 ish. How ever..... Most cars have a huge dip in that reigon. And the diffrance you'll see out of it absolutely will not be worth the lost midrange bliss that you'll get with the g40.

It's like , if any speaker is just going to cancel at 80hz, why try n squeak a db or 2 out of it when the added output could very well (and usually does) just cancel it self out and cause a problem. 

Most would say the turn down 80hz on there eq, in my experience turning down 80hz get the system to go louder with less distortion from the driver. Not because 80hz is too loud. 

The only real way to get 80hz out of a front speaker is to add multiple front midbasses in diffrent locations. Or get a lot of surface area and power. If your not doing that and just running a single 8" on each side and a horn. (Which can sound amazing) I would go for the driver that will play the majority of the pass band better and not focus too much on a 15hz gap that has accoustical problems anyway. 

On a side note the g40 is a bass speaker and in a .75cu ft ported enclosure it will play down to 50 like a monster. Fs will go down in a enclosure, and bass output gets really really good. 

If your going to run a dedicated midrange with the 8" as a midbass , the 300 will get lower and into the sub bass range with a enclosure. 

No enclosure, no dedicated midrange, g40. It will just be better.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

And what do you mean "higher crossover point that your horns allow"

You can cross over a full size horn anywhere you like above the lowest possible point for that horn. 

You don't have to cross them over at 800hz, or what not. You can cross them at 2k,if it sounds better in your car go for it . 

It's nice when you can get a low crossover to work on your horn in your car, but if your install and seating arrangement like a 2k crossover better than use it . 

My previous car I had them crosses at 2k12db, it just sounded better. 

My current car allows me to get down to the 600s and sound fantastic. 

Go with what works.


----------

